# The Big Bang Theory - The Adhesive Duck Deficiency - 11/16/09



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

That was one of the funniest episodes yet! Much better than last week.

:up:


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

And, true to form, completely predictable. yawn.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Sheldon peeked...that was awesome.

Why do you have a tattoo of the Chinese character for soup on your left buttock?

The camping thing was sitcom 101.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

"Sing Soft Kitty to me."























The camping plot was only fair to good but the scenes with doped up Penny and filling out the medical forms were gold.

"That's not my arm."
Good thing it wasn't Howard.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Laughed my ass off.

Partly because I'm here drinking Diet Rockstar to keep me awake enough to head out at 1am to see the Leonids. Of course, I'm not so geeky to bring out a satellite dish, I'm just going to put the top down on the car, turn on the seat bun warmers and listen to a book on the iPod.

The "special" cookies really got me going. If he hadn't just returned from out of town I'd have gone to watch the showers from a friend's place where he lives in a geodesic dome on a hill in the boonies, and probably knows someone who could provide cookies for the occaision.

Oh, as for Sheldon. One of the endearing aspects to his character is like Monk, he's socially inept and would not be handy to have around to help with trivial things. But if you seriously need him, he'll always step up and help with anything you need.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

@ss.

Turrets.

lol!


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

"That's not my arm."


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Todd said:


> @ss.
> 
> Turrets.
> 
> lol!


Funniest lines in the episode.

Actually, IIRC it was something like:

Sheldon: [Answering questions about Penny's mental health] Occasional fits of misplaced aggression...
Penny: @ss!
Sheldon: Possible Turrets...

ROTFLMAO!

I agree with those who said that the scenes with Sheldon and Penny were some of the funniest on BBT ever, and those of the other guys camping and the effects of the "special cookies" were rather sitcom formulaic.

The Sheldon/Penny plotline made it well worth watching, though.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

One the best episodes ever - my wife and I laughed throughout the whole show.

Too many funny lines to mention. Some predictable moments that were still funny. Good stuff!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I liked the camping scenes better. The Penny-Sheldon plot was just really stupid..

-- Penny had no problem standing up on her own in the tub
-- There's no way she would have been able to get her arm in that shirt with a discolated shoulder
-- She could have easily driven herself (although Sheldon would have had to drive back)
-- She would have been much better off calling a cab
-- The entire arm/boob thing was drawn out waayyy too long.. don't you think any woman would have jerked back or pushed his hand away with her good arm? Really stupid scene. It would have been better if Penny just said "Hey, THAT'S NOT MY ARM!" and pulled away. Then Sheldon says "oops!" with that same smile when he said he "peeked". 
-- I'm really getting tired of Sheldon's cluelessness wrt emotions and other people. Sure, a little bit is good, but he's smart, too and can recognize a crisis. It's as if he's doing it on purpose, even when other people are clearly in need. 
-- and several other nits with that entire scene.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

My wife and I really enjoyed this ep....much funnier that the last few IMO.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Fish Man said:


> Funniest lines in the episode.
> 
> Actually, IIRC it was something like:
> 
> Sheldon: [Answering questions about Penny's mental health] Occasional fits of misplaced aggression...


I think it was "episodes of sub-psychotic rage."


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

TiVo'Brien said:


> "That's not my arm."


I think it was more like:

"does that feel like an arm?"

Which I think is funnier.

Followed by:

"Then you can let go!" 

The tourette's thing was gold.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Sheldon/Penny great. Camping not so inventive but still pleasant.

It's Tourette's Syndrome, not Turrets - although that's funny in its' own right. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tourette_syndrome


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Fish Man said:


> Funniest lines in the episode.
> 
> Actually, IIRC it was something like:
> 
> ...


You guys need to learn how to spell - it's Tourette syndrome.

Oh, and I still don't like the Indian guy...


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Camping was seriously the stupid plot. How many times have we seen the start accidentally eat special brownies/cookies/food and then go on to show how they laugh at stupid stuff and then invariably get the munchies.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Oh, and I still don't like the Indian guy...


[MockingAmericanAccent]Oh, and I still don't like the Indian guy[/MockingAmericanAccent]


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> [MockingAmericanAccent]Oh, and I still don't like the Indian guy[/MockingAmericanAccent]


The biggest laugh we got from the whole episode was Raj mimicking Leonard's American accent.

Still can't figure out why Penny wouldn't choose a button up shirt where she could just keep her arm inside rather than a T-shirt that would require moving the shoulder.

Sheldon knocking three times on each of Penny's doors was pretty funny.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Still can't figure out why Penny wouldn't choose a button up shirt where she could just keep her arm inside rather than a T-shirt that would require moving the shoulder.


Maybe she didn't have any button-up shirts that went with those pants.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I guess I'm tiring a bit of this show. I still like it, but I don't rewatch episodes like I used to. It's just...I dunno.


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

Predictable? yes

I predict when I watch this again and again I will LMAO every single time.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

busyba said:


> [MockingAmericanAccent]Oh, and I still don't like the Indian guy[/MockingAmericanAccent]


OUTSTANDING!!!

I have to admit, that was funny.


----------



## JoeyJoJo (Sep 29, 2003)

"Yo Angie!"


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Idearat said:


> Oh, as for Sheldon. One of the endearing aspects to his character is like Monk, he's socially inept and would not be handy to have around to help with trivial things. But if you seriously need him, he'll always step up and help with anything you need.


After much cajoling.



Hank said:


> -- Penny had no problem standing up on her own in the tub


Did you miss where Sheldon grabbed her good arm and helped her up?



Hank said:


> -- There's no way she would have been able to get her arm in that shirt with a discolated shoulder


Not if the first thing Sheldon does is move the shirt around the arm as opposed to putting the arm through it.



Hank said:


> -- She could have easily driven herself (although Sheldon would have had to drive back)


Maybe. But probably not a good idea and besides you answered how she'd get back



Hank said:


> -- She would have been much better off calling a cab


That would have been the point of the whole car sequence.
Although if she was doped up at the hospital, she might have had problems getting back home.



Hank said:


> -- The entire arm/boob thing was drawn out waayyy too long.. don't you think any woman would have jerked back or pushed his hand away with her good arm? Really stupid scene. It would have been better if Penny just said "Hey, THAT'S NOT MY ARM!" and pulled away. Then Sheldon says "oops!" with that same smile when he said he "peeked".


Except for the fact that Sheldon appears to be totally asexual.



Hank said:


> -- I'm really getting tired of Sheldon's cluelessness wrt emotions and other people. Sure, a little bit is good, but he's smart, too and can recognize a crisis. It's as if he's doing it on purpose, even when other people are clearly in need.


You obviously don't get the character.
Sheldon is OCD and most likely has Asperberger's as well.
He doesn't relate to other well because of this and the fact he feels he's incredibly superior to everyone else.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

--Did you miss where Sheldon grabbed her arm and helped her up?

no, but it was hardly a "help me up" it was more of "hold my hand." If you watch, she stood up pretty much all by herself.

-- Not if the first thing Sheldon does is move the shirt around the arm as opposed to putting the arm through it.

Her arm was through it at the hospital. So somehow, she had to have raised her arm to get it through. Highly unlikely if her shoulder was actually dislocated. The point is, it would have been much easier to select a different button down shirt.

-- Except for the fact that Sheldon appears to be totally asexual.

Then why did he "peek" at her ass? And what about Penny? You think she's going to stand there, during the entire exchange, with his hand on her boob? Not a chance. Do you know *any woman* who would stand there, like that, while some friend is groping her? Doubt it. The writers are trying to be funny -- instead they're just being stupid.


--You obviously don't get the character.
--Sheldon is OCD and most likely has Asperberger's as well.

The writers and Jim Parsons have come out and said that he does not have Asperberger's. 

-- He doesn't relate to other well because of this and the fact he feels he's -- incredibly superior to everyone else.

Sure, but he's also smart enough to put that aside when people are in pain and in need of his assistance.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

ferrumpneuma said:


> Who takes a shower while mummified in a blanket?


 That was the shower curtain. She must have had grabbed it when she fell... it was off the rungs.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

NJChris said:


> That was the shower curtain. She must have had grabbed it when she fell... it was off the rungs.


Didn't look like any shower curtain I've ever seen...sure looked like a towel or blanket to me.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Didn't look like any shower curtain I've ever seen...sure looked like a towel or blanket to me.


Then someone stole her shower curtain, because all that was left on the shower rod were rings.


----------



## AlphaDelta (Jan 9, 2007)

If I were Sheldon I would have demanded to rub Vicks on Penny's chest in exchange for singing "Soft Kitty" -- but I guess once was enough for Sheldon ;-)


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Hank said:


> --Did you miss where Sheldon grabbed her arm and helped her up?
> 
> no, but it was hardly a "help me up" it was more of "hold my hand." If you watch, she stood up pretty much all by herself.


And she did it without using her "bad arm" either.
Good thing Sheldon was there to counter balance in case she fell.



Hank said:


> -- Not if the first thing Sheldon does is move the shirt around the arm as opposed to putting the arm through it.
> 
> Her arm was through it at the hospital. So somehow, she had to have raised her arm to get it through. Highly unlikely if her shoulder was actually dislocated. The point is, it would have been much easier to select a different button down shirt.


Yes, a button down shirt would have been easier but think about it.
If you move the t-shirt around the "bad" arm, then up and over the head and other arm, it's doable.



Hank said:


> -- Except for the fact that Sheldon appears to be totally asexual.
> 
> Then why did he "peek" at her ass?


To be like "the hero".



Hank said:


> And what about Penny? You think she's going to stand there, during the entire exchange, with his hand on her boob? Not a chance. Do you know *any woman* who would stand there, like that, while some friend is groping her? Doubt it. The writers are trying to be funny -- instead they're just being stupid.


I've seen several women allow gay men to "grope" them.
Since Penny no doubt considers Sheldon to be asexual at this point (remember she did ask Leonard once what's Sheldon's deal and Leonard confessed that no one knew), I can see it.



Hank said:


> --You obviously don't get the character.
> --Sheldon is OCD and most likely has Asperberger's as well.
> 
> The writers and Jim Parsons have come out and said that he does not have Asperberger's.


No, they said that wasn't their intention and the writers came it with the character by observing some very technical engineer types that they used to work with.
Some Aspberger's advocates feel that they may have been undiagnosed (which did happen as the diagnosis for Aspberger's is fairly recent.)



Hank said:


> -- He doesn't relate to other well because of this and the fact he feels he's -- incredibly superior to everyone else.
> 
> Sure, but he's also smart enough to put that aside when people are in pain and in need of his assistance.


He has to realize that they are in pain and need help first.
And you know very well that there's a difference between book smart and social smart.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Hank said:


> -- Not if the first thing Sheldon does is move the shirt around the arm as opposed to putting the arm through it.
> 
> Her arm was through it at the hospital. So somehow, she had to have raised her arm to get it through. Highly unlikely if her shoulder was actually dislocated. The point is, it would have been much easier to select a different button down shirt.


If you basically turn the shirt inside out and put it on right (injured) arm first you can slide it up that arm to the shoulder with very minimal movement of the arm. Then stretch the neck hole over the head and raise the left arm vertically along the side of the body to get it into the left armhole. Then pull the shirt down.

However they didn't show Sheldon putting the shirt on this way. The way he started doing it, head first, she would have had to move her dislocated sholder..

Edit: Or what Jyoung said an hour ago.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Are we REALLY worried about this? It's a SITCOM!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Hank said:


> And, true to form, completely predictable. yawn.


From your 30 Rock thread post:



> You actually (gasp) have to think to enjoy this show. If you just want to sit back and be spoon-fed your humor, this show is not for you.


I think you need to stick with 30 Rock and let this show go. It just doesn't seem like your kind of show. You are thinking too much and not allowing the comedy to be 'spoon-fed' to you.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

That's for sure. I keep hoping the show will get better, which is why I continue to watch it. As I've said before, the geek/science/tech jokes are fun, it's just too bad they can't write original or funny plots.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I didn't like the camping scene at all. The portrayal of them being high was silly.


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> I didn't like the camping scene at all. The portrayal of them being high was silly.


Er... ummm... everything about this show is silly.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

d-dub said:


> Er... ummm... everything about this show is silly.


Yeah.

But it wasn't silly in a funny way. You ever see the people at a Pink Floyd laser light show? Ain't no way that they were going to miss the meteor shower high.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I missed this ep but found out it is being shown again on thursday at 2:38 am.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Yeah, Penny is very limber -- even with a dislocated shoulder.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I guess I'm tiring a bit of this show. I still like it, but I don't rewatch episodes like I used to. It's just...I dunno.


This. I think it's become so Sheldon centric that every episode is becoming the same thing. Sheldon's awkwardness around "normal" situations. How many normal situations can they put the guy in? Sheldon driving...check, Sheldon trying to act sypmathetic...check, Sheldon trying to act like a boss...check. OK, we get it. It's time to explore something new with the character. Maybe a girlfriend or something like that.

As for the episode, as soon as they pulled out the cookies, I knew they were spiked (is that the right term in this case?). My favorite was after they just spent all that time looking for pudding, one of them said....maybe there's more pudding or something like that. And the line by Sheldon...Heroes always peek


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

"Episodes of sub-psychotic rage." "Ass!" "Possible Tourette's." 
"I have a series of whimsical duck stickers on the floor of my tub." 

Bwaaaaahahahahaha this ep cracked me up!! Howard's story telling rock scene was the only thing not funny in the entire show!!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I thought something that would make one scene funny was after they found the brisket, and Howard was saying something like "I feel like something we're forgetting..." (the meteor shower behind them).. instead of saying "she also packed potatoes and carrots(?)" (which, by the way doesn't make any sense, since the brisket itself was a care-package surprise, how could Howard forget it??) -- but alternatively saying "I feel like there's something we're forgetting... THAT THIS ISN'T BRISKET -- IT'S <insert gross stuff Howard would have in his bag for some strange reason>"


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> I didn't like the camping scene at all. The portrayal of them being high was silly.


Yeah, watching people play drunk or high is usually not very funny, and this was no exception.

But the rest of it was great, IMO.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Hank said:


> I thought something that would make one scene funny was after they found the brisket, and Howard was saying something like "I feel like something we're forgetting..." (the meteor shower behind them).. instead of saying "she also packed potatoes and carrots(?)" (which, by the way doesn't make any sense, since the brisket itself was a care-package surprise, how could Howard forget it??) -- but alternatively saying "I feel like there's something we're forgetting... THAT THIS ISN'T BRISKET -- IT'S <insert gross stuff Howard would have in his bag for some strange reason>"


You do understand that what they really were forgetting was indeed to watch the meteor shower, but that they couldn't hold that train of thought and instead focused on the other food? What you're suggesting wouldn't have made any sense.

You're seriously nitpicking this way too much...


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

MickeS said:


> You do understand that what they really were forgetting was indeed to watch the meteor shower, but that they couldn't hold that train of thought and instead focused on the other food? What you're suggesting wouldn't have made any sense.
> 
> You're seriously nitpicking this way too much...


Yeah. Plus, it's funny that Howard's mom puts an "I love you" brisket in his backpack.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

MickeS said:


> You do understand that what they really were forgetting was indeed to watch the meteor shower, but that they couldn't hold that train of thought and instead focused on the other food? What you're suggesting wouldn't have made any sense.
> 
> You're seriously nitpicking this way too much...


Do you really think I'm that stupid as to NOT get what they were talking about? I even mentioned it in parentheses in my post above. What I'm saying does make sense, because once they are eating what they incorrectly thought was brisket, it would dawn on them that it perhaps isn't brisket, at exactly the same time Howard realizes it. It would also be obvious with the meteor shower going on behind them that they are forgetting that, as well.

And my post wasn't a nitpick -- it was a suggestion of an easy way to make the scene make more sense and be funny. (or funnier, depending on your POV). And if I'm nitpicking, your nitpicking by responding to it.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I didn't like the camping scene at all. The portrayal of them being high was silly.


Too realistic from what I've seen.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

5thcrewman said:


> Too realistic from what I've seen.


I must disagree with this. I think about half of what they showed was realistic (the giggling and the philosophizing, and even the ravenous eating, to some extent), but the rest was blown way out of proportion - to the point where it looked it like it was written by someone who had never been high or seen people high.

Then again, it's a comedy so it didn't really bother me all that much, and I thought the rest was great! Plus, Raj's American accent was fantastic.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Hank said:


> Do you really think I'm that stupid as to NOT get what they were talking about? I even mentioned it in parentheses in my post above. What I'm saying does make sense, because once they are eating what they incorrectly thought was brisket, it would dawn on them that it perhaps isn't brisket, at exactly the same time Howard realizes it. It would also be obvious with the meteor shower going on behind them that they are forgetting that, as well.


I know you got the part about the meteor shower (which is why I put "indeed" in the sentence about it), but the joke was that they lost their train of thought and instead looked at the food. Your "joke" was that they kept their train of thought and remembered that the food was something else (why they wouldn't have known that right away is beyond me). You apparently missed that the point of the joke wasn't about the food, but about them being high. Or it just wasn't the joke you wanted.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

MickeS said:


> You apparently missed that the point of the joke wasn't about the food, but about them being high. Or it just wasn't the joke you wanted.


From his comments, some of which I read, most of which I didn't, I'd say he hates the show and comes here to share his hatred of it. In my book, that make him a troll, intentionally or otherwise. Normally, if a person can't find any redeeming qualities in a show, they quit watching it. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I don't hate the show, and I'm not a troll. I keep watching it. I really *want* it to be better. I think they really can do better. But every episode, I'm let down. I'd like to see the writers from Sports Night, Entourage, Curb Your Enthusiasm, or Six Feet Under give writing this a shot. I like the characters and the premise, it's just the writing that lets me down every week. I'll continue watching, as I am optimistic.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Hank said:


> I don't hate the show, and I'm not a troll. I keep watching it. I really *want* it to be better. I think they really can do better. But every episode, I'm let down. I'd like to see the writers from Sports Night, Entourage, Curb Your Enthusiasm, or Six Feet Under give writing this a shot. I like the characters and the premise, it's just the writing that lets me down every week. I'll continue watching, as I am *optimistic*.


You spelled "a masochist" wrong.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

Satchel said:


> Why do you have a tattoo of the Chinese character for soup on your left buttock?


OK, so I have been trying to figure out how an intended tattoo of "courage" could wind up being "soup." Soup is 汤 and is pronounced "tāng." The most common characters for courage might be 勇 (yǒng) or 胆 (dǎn), both of which look and sound nothing like Mandarin Chinese for soup.

However, the situation can be saved. The idiom 浩浩汤汤 (hàohào shāngshāng) uses the character for "soup" but has a different meaning and pronunciation. The idiom means "to go forward with great strength and vigor." Now someone just has to get access to Penny's rear end to add three more characters.

(BTW, Kaley Cuoco in real life has the character 信 on her lower back, which we've seen a couple of times in Season 1. This character can mean "faith," "confidence," "trust," or "believe." However, it can also mean "letter" or "mail," which is probably how Sheldon would read it.)


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

Sirius Black said:


> From his comments, some of which I read, most of which I didn't, I'd say he hates the show and comes here to share his hatred of it. In my book, that make him a troll, intentionally or otherwise. Normally, if a person can't find any redeeming qualities in a show, they quit watching it. Just a suggestion.


You would think if someone didn't enjoy a show they would stop watching. But I've discovered there are a good amount of people who continue to watch shows they don't enjoy. I don't really understand it and have asked the question why they continue watching shows they obviously don't enjoy anymore if they ever did enjoy at all but have never really received a logical answer.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TIVOSciolist said:


> OK, so I have been trying to figure out how an intended tattoo of "courage" could wind up being "soup." Soup is 汤 and is pronounced "tāng." The most common characters for courage might be 涌 (yǒng) or 胆 (dǎn), both of which look and sound nothing like Mandarin Chinese for soup.


I think you're missing the obvious explanation.

The tattoo artist just _told_ her it meant "courage", but it really meant "soup", and it's not because the similarity led the artist to making a mistake, he just didn't care what the symbols he was using actually meant.

When I was in college, a friend of mine who was Chinese would always get a big kick out of messing with drunk girls' heads at frat parties by telling them their chinese symbol tattoos meant something completely different from what they really meant.

"Ummmmm... why does it say 'stupid tourist' in Chinese on your shoulder?"


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

TIVOSciolist said:


> OK, so I have been trying to figure out how an intended tattoo of "courage" could wind up being "soup."


Thanks, I had been wondering if it was going to turn out there was a similarity in the characters or not. I was surprised we'd gotten this far without anyone posting a detailed analysis!


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

busyba said:


> I think you're missing the obvious explanation.
> 
> The tattoo artist just _told_ her it meant "courage", but it really meant "soup", and it's not because the similarity led the artist to making a mistake, he just didn't care what the symbols he was using actually meant.
> 
> ...


And then there's the even more obvious explanation:

In a previous season, Sheldon had Howard teach him Mandarin so that he could complain about, what he believed to be orange chicken being sold as tangerine chicken.

Based on the subtitles at the end of that episode, Sheldon was loudly complaining to the Chinese restaurant owner in total Mandarin *gibberish!* So, either Howard hadn't taught him properly or Sheldon didn't learn it properly.

So, it's been established that Sheldon _thinks_ he knows Mandarin, but his Mandarin is gibberish!


----------



## 6079 Smith W (Oct 2, 2000)

Good lord, you'd think that this was a 30 minute airing of the Zapruder film the way folks are trying to analyze this show.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

6079 Smith W said:


> Good lord, you'd think that this was a 30 minute airing of the Zapruder film the way folks are trying to analyze this show.


You've never visited any "Lost" threads, huh?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

busyba said:


> I think you're missing the obvious explanation.
> 
> The tattoo artist just _told_ her it meant "courage", but it really meant "soup", and it's not because the similarity led the artist to making a mistake, he just didn't care what the symbols he was using actually meant.
> 
> ...


I agree with this analysis, but I also appreciate the comments by TIVOSciolist and Fish Man. :up:

Jan


----------



## TiVoJedi (Mar 1, 2002)

I don't remember the programming from the satellite dish that Howard was messing with, but I don't believe it was "wild feed" material, so is this show inadvertently promoting the theft of satellite TV (a la FTA and decryption hacks\IKS?)?  
They should have been doing true FTA of legal stuff like NASA channel on EchoStar 7.. I mean they were out there for an astronomical event (the meteor shower).  
I think this part was there to just show how geeky they are, but made me realize how of one I am too. lol


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> And then there's the even more obvious explanation:
> 
> In a previous season, Sheldon had Howard teach him Mandarin so that he could complain about, what he believed to be orange chicken being sold as tangerine chicken.
> 
> ...


That would be an interesting call-back, but if they were going for that, I would think that they would have shone a brighter light on that with the dialogue.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hank said:


> Do you really think I'm that stupid as to NOT get what they were talking about? I even mentioned it in parentheses in my post above. What I'm saying does make sense, because once they are eating what they incorrectly thought was brisket, it would dawn on them that it perhaps isn't brisket, at exactly the same time Howard realizes it. It would also be obvious with the meteor shower going on behind them that they are forgetting that, as well.
> 
> And my post wasn't a nitpick -- it was a suggestion of an easy way to make the scene make more sense and be funny. (or funnier, depending on your POV). And if I'm nitpicking, your nitpicking by responding to it.


I don't see how your suggestion would have made sense or been funny. Just because they were high doesn't mean they would mistake random crap in Howard's bag for brisket.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I know some people don't like Raj at all, but him doing Leonard with his American accent, and busting on Howard at the end about sleeping with his cousin was hilarious to me. The Penny/Sheldon stuff, though, was much funnier and more entertaining than the guys getting high, etc.

I laughed more at this episode than I have in a while, though I've always really enjoyed the show.

Some of the comments of those that don't really care for BBT could easily be my comments with regard to HIMYM. I just don't find that show funny any more.


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

Sheldon: "When was your last menstrual period?"

Penny: Something angry that I can't recall

Sheldon: "In progress."


Funny.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> Some of the comments of those that don't really care for BBT could easily be my comments with regard to HIMYM. I just don't find that show funny any more.


I think they're both hilarious.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> I know some people don't like Raj at all, but him doing Leonard with his American accent, and busting on Howard at the end about sleeping with his cousin was hilarious to me.


Anyone know if the actor who plays Raj, if his natural accent is the American sounding one or the Indian sounding one?

(For instance, Masi Oki, the guy who plays Hiro on Heroes, has an American accented normal speaking voice, not the "engrish" voice he does on the show.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

busyba said:


> Anyone know if the actor who plays Raj, if his natural accent is the American sounding one or the Indian sounding one?


He's English, but I don't know when he came to America (he went to college here)...so I'd tentatively say "neither."


----------



## Mispelld (May 6, 2009)

busyba said:


> Anyone know if the actor who plays Raj, if his natural accent is the American sounding one or the Indian sounding one?
> 
> (For instance, Masi Oki, the guy who plays Hiro on Heroes, has an American accented normal speaking voice, not the "engrish" voice he does on the show.)


Good question. He was born in London and went to college here in the States. Might have an accent but I doubt it's as pronounced as he makes it on the show.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I actually thought the vanity card at the end was the funniest thing about the entire show.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

JLucPicard said:


> Some of the comments of those that don't really care for BBT could easily be my comments with regard to HIMYM. I just don't find that show funny any more.


Oh god, don't even get me started! I'd rather watch every episode of BBT 100 times then suffer through one episode of HIMYM.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Cause of injury? Lack of adhesive ducks.

(or something like that)


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Cause of injury? Lack of adhesive ducks.
> 
> (or something like that)


I think it was "Adhesive Duck Deficiency" like the episode title, wasn't it?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MickeS said:


> I think it was "Adhesive Duck Deficiency" like the episode title, wasn't it?


No, in fact that's what I was expecting him to say, but he didn't phrase it like that.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

I tweeted about it right after they said it. It was "lack of adhesive ducks".


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Sheldon is Fonzie. Leonard is Richie. Raj and Howard are Potsie and Ralph. Who is Penny?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Pinky Tuscadero!


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Hank said:


> Pinky Tuscadero!


I was thinking that.

Sara Gilbert is Chuck?


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Sheldon is Fonzie. Leonard is Richie. Raj and Howard are Potsie and Ralph. Who is Penny?


Joanie!!! _The Jonie Loves Chachi slutty one_


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

So when is Sheldon going to jump the shark?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

TiVoJedi said:


> I don't remember the programming from the satellite dish that Howard was messing with, but I don't believe it was "wild feed" material, so is this show inadvertently promoting the theft of satellite TV (a la FTA and decryption hacks\IKS?)?
> They should have been doing true FTA of legal stuff like NASA channel on EchoStar 7.. I mean they were out there for an astronomical event (the meteor shower).
> I think this part was there to just show how geeky they are, but made me realize how of one I am too. lol


There is no signal theft to promote, at least in regard to DirecTV (I don't follow Dish). The current generation of authorization cards have been hack proof for several years - even by true geeks.


----------



## blogan (Sep 16, 2004)

TiVoJedi said:


> I don't remember the programming from the satellite dish that Howard was messing with, but I don't believe it was "wild feed" material, so is this show inadvertently promoting the theft of satellite TV (a la FTA and decryption hacks\IKS?)?
> They should have been doing true FTA of legal stuff like NASA channel on EchoStar 7.. I mean they were out there for an astronomical event (the meteor shower).
> I think this part was there to just show how geeky they are, but made me realize how of one I am too. lol


Did Sheldon play Mario on his laptop with an emulator in one episode? Seems like this would fall under the same category.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Hank said:


> And, true to form, completely predictable. yawn.


Yeah, the "they accidentally get drugged" and "they find some drugs and decide to do them" (e.g. Roseanne and lots of other sitcoms) plots are really lame.



Hank said:


> -- There's no way she would have been able to get her arm in that shirt with a discolated shoulder


She should have just done a Mel Gibson and ran into a wall.



ferrumpneuma said:


> What ever it was it was wrapped around her twice and tucked under her armpits. Very odd.


Yeah, but she knew she'd be yelling for help, so as a stretch, I can see her doing it in advance, since she knew it was Sheldon who'd find her.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

busyba said:


> Anyone know if the actor who plays Raj, if his natural accent is the American sounding one or the Indian sounding one?


I sure thought I've seen him on a talk show or perhaps a 'red carpet interview' (possibly even the "jokey" ones like some of the guys do on Jimmy Kimmel Live), and he had either the identical or almost identical accent. Sure, he could still have been "doing it" since people expected it..


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I loved when Howard pulled out the brisket and potatoes!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I loved when Howard pulled out the brisket and potatoes!


God I hope that's not a euphemism.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

busyba said:


> God I hope that's not a euphemism.


A. I *totally* heard that in Sheldon's deadpan delivery voice. LOL!

B. If only the writers of BBT could be that funny.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

mattack said:


> She should have just done a Mel Gibson and ran into a wall.


I used to have a shoulder that dislocated easily and was very difficut for the ER to put back (I've since had surgery). The dislocated shoulder plotline was giving me the heebyjeebies, but after being reminded of the Mel Gibson thing - not so much, relatively.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

hapdrastic said:


> I must disagree with this. I think about half of what they showed was realistic (the giggling and the philosophizing, and even the ravenous eating, to some extent), but the rest was blown way out of proportion - to the point where it looked it like it was written by someone who had never been high or seen people high.
> 
> Then again, it's a comedy so it didn't really bother me all that much, and I thought the rest was great! Plus, Raj's American accent was fantastic.


The chance that anyone who works on a writing staff for a network tv show has never been high is probably less than zero.

By the way DirecTv does have a device to allow remote location viewing.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

Hank said:


> It would have been better if Penny just said "Hey, THAT'S NOT MY ARM!" and pulled away. Then Sheldon says "oops!" with that same smile when he said he "peeked".





Hank said:


> I thought something that would make one scene funny was after they found the brisket, and Howard was saying something like "I feel like something we're forgetting..." (the meteor shower behind them).. instead of saying "she also packed potatoes and carrots(?)" (which, by the way doesn't make any sense, since the brisket itself was a care-package surprise, how could Howard forget it??) -- but alternatively saying "I feel like there's something we're forgetting... THAT THIS ISN'T BRISKET -- IT'S <insert gross stuff Howard would have in his bag for some strange reason>"


I think you're wasting your time watching this show waiting for it to come around to your sense of humor. Neither of your "improved" versions of those scenes is funnier than what was on the show.

Humor is subjective, of course, but surely by now you can see that what you think is funny and what the people who create this show think is funny are not in alignment. There's no reason to think that either you or they will change.


----------

